# 99% Mum 1% Wife



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I was sent this article today and as I read it, all I could think was "poor John".


I'm 99% Mother and 1% Wife?And It Has to Be That Way


I've got a friend who's husband could seriously be dead on the couch for a week and she wouldn't notice - unless one of the kids needed something.

I know not all women are like this, I'm certainly not but it seems to be so common that once a woman has children, her poor husband gets pushed to the back of the queue. All the time.

We were wives before mums right?


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

frusdil said:


> We were wives before mums right?


Chronologically speaking, yes.
In priorities, no.

He'll live without you.
They might not, and you might be the only one they can depend on for future values, self-esteem, and representation of a healthy relationship.

Sadly society doesn't train men to be anything useful, dumps a LOT of hate on them, and then wonders why they can't be perfect princes and kings to wives and children. It's because the men no longer know what role they're supposed to be doing - and the system that teaches them concentrates on churning out workforce slaves.

A man needs to be happy, so his children and wife can be happy.
I wonder how much MTF transgenderism is just imprinting from a very young age that there is no way I want to have my Dad's/a man's life.
How many children these days even go as far as the boy in Cat Steven's song? Many would look at Dad's stress, anger, worklevel, and daily frustration and say "no way".


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I think this article was posted here a while back, or something very similar. The lady is an assclown and deserves to be divorced


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Doing this is very shortsighted and not good for anyone, including the kids.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

NobodySpecial said:


> Doing this is very shortsighted and not good for anyone, including the kids.


It gets a little weird when we post right after each other lol


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> It gets a little weird when we post right after each other lol


You're stalking me.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I think this article was posted here a while back, or something very similar. The lady is an assclown and deserves to be divorced


It sounds like she might be okay with that.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

jld said:


> It sounds like she might be okay with that.


Oh I am sure she would. Hopefully she stays completely involved in her kids lives until the day she dies, otherwise she won't have anyone to take her out for a drink ...


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

that could have been written by my wife, is it any wonder now that the kids are in college, that there is love but there is no lust or passion left in me. there i am an empty vessel, and now she wonders why i do not want to touch her, and my answer is when you have beaten down for decades with phases like, not now, maybe later, maybe tomorrow maybe next week....stop being selfish, my god is that what you always think about....everything that was in me that desired her is dead.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Oh I am sure she would. Hopefully she stays completely involved in her kids lives until the day she dies, otherwise she won't have anyone to take her out for a drink ...


She has her own money and has invested in her children's lives. That might be a more profitable investment for some women.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And that's why there's divorce after kids are gone...


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

john117 said:


> And that's why there's divorce after kids are gone...


He could do it now, too.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> She has her own money and has invested in her children's lives. That might be a more profitable investment for some women.




Profitable...wow, does not get any icier than that.

If so, she is Profit-Able. She CAN successfully take from the emotionally wealthy DH, bank it in her honey pot......no that is off-limits....bank it in her money pot, nay, her progeny get the lionesses share. They are her future source of Emoticons...her stored emotional meals.

After Husbands Emotions, Desire and Peter Built shrinks to nothing, with DH's blood supply on empty....she throws him in the dust bin....as a once useful condom...that kept her out of Life's rain and safe from Life's Pestilence.

Reminds me of some concocted analogous Black Widow story.

Dreary tale.....another Three-Legged Dog put down after a Three Dog Lifetime. 

Brrrr, cold out there in Humanville.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm just speaking practically, Sun.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

And when my daughters get married i will get up during the toast and remind both of them that a marriage only works when both of you first and foremost put each other before anyone else, because without that how could you possibly raise children to understand what a loving relationship means, when actions do not follow words. and if my wife gets upset too bad, judgement day is here and someone has to stop the cycle.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

jld said:


> I'm just speaking practically, Sun.


You are projecting, practically.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's all about prioritization. It would seem to me that both are equally important. Giving all your time to one makes for a very unhealthy family. This is a real challenge for me, we all have stressful jobs and at times totally drains us and when we finally get home there's no energy left. It is however a responsibility we have of being spouses and parents and we decided to make the commitment to do it. Doesn't mean it's going to be easy... just challenging.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Xenote said:


> And when my daughters get married i will get up during the toast and remind both of them that a marriage only works when both of you first and foremost put each other before anyone else, because without that how could you possibly raise children to understand what a loving relationship means, when actions do not follow words. and if my wife gets upset too bad, judgement day is here and someone has to stop the cycle.


Actually a marriage works if you put yourself EQUAL to your partner, and understand the implications of not doing it. You don't have to slay dragons every day for him/her, but you have to understand what will happen if the marriage becomes too one sided.

What you describe above is easy to say and hard to do. A more realistic set of goals may be more practical.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> You are projecting, practically.


False. I have certainly invested in my marriage.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

john117 said:


> Actually a marriage works if you put yourself EQUAL to your partner, and understand the implications of not doing it. You don't have to slay dragons every day for him/her, but you have to understand what will happen if the marriage becomes too one sided.
> 
> What you describe above is easy to say and hard to do. A more realistic set of goals may be more practical.


There is certainly a practical side to marriage. But if you feel inspired by your partner, you want to do more than just keep things going on a practical level.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This is to be expected when you marry a woman who makes more than you.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Xenote said:


> And when my daughters get married i will get up during the toast and remind both of them that a marriage only works when both of you first and foremost put each other before anyone else, because without that how could you possibly raise children to understand what a loving relationship means, when actions do not follow words. and if my wife gets upset too bad, judgement day is here and someone has to stop the cycle.


While I agree with the Fatherly advice you want to pass on to your daughters, and their partners, there may be a better time to tell them that their mother has not been a great wife than during their wedding day toast.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Fact is, if you want to keep your marriage, refusing sex is risky.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

jld said:


> Fact is, if you want to keep your marriage, refusing sex *with your spouse* is risky.


Bolded added just in case :grin2:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> It's all about prioritization. It would seem to me that both are equally important. Giving all your time to one makes for a very unhealthy family. This is a real challenge for me, we all have stressful jobs and at times totally drains us and when we finally get home there's no energy left. It is however a responsibility we have of being spouses and parents and we decided to make the commitment to do it. Doesn't mean it's going to be easy... just challenging.


Making your relationship with your spouse the number one priority is most important to the marriage and family unit. When one spouse focuses all their attention on other things, for example, kids, hobbies, playing sports and video games, it can really damage the marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Some time in the future.

"Well, husband the children have gone. Why not take me out for that lunch, now?

"Hello? Where are you? Funny I thought I saw him this morning? 

"What's that? Some papers marked 'Disolution of Marriage?! He left me! All his stuff is gone!

"I'll phone the kids! Oh! All three of them are too busy to help me!

"What went wrong? Wasn't I a good mother? Wasn't I a good wife?"

Will someone tell her she was a very bad wife and an appallingly bad mother? And a duffer as a dog owner, too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

john117 said:


> Actually a marriage works if you put yourself EQUAL to your partner, and understand the implications of not doing it. You don't have to slay dragons every day for him/her, but you have to understand what will happen if the marriage becomes too one sided.
> 
> What you describe above is easy to say and hard to do. A more realistic set of goals may be more practical.


“Some people see things as they are and say why? I dream things that never were and say, why not?” Robert Kennedy.

;-)


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> I'm just speaking practically, Sun.


Which comes first?

dan Rather, "Which [should] come first"? 

a) Practically selfish and mono-comfortable?

b) Practically content, spousally joined at the hip and the lip?

It is Practically immoral.....nah, it meets the definition.


An analogy:

You have a single female neighbor that you take care of.

She is of modest means and has a steady income stream.

You eat her food and take some home for your children. You use her car when shopping for her. You also use her car for your own needs. You use her credit card for everything.

You are polite to her but only do [for her] what needs to be done...your children's needs come first.

She gets old and needs to be put in a nursing home.

She can't.

She has no money saved and her income stream has dried up.
You spent her life savings on yourself and the "chirren".

It was a very practical thing you did for yourself and children. You spent the old ladies money, saved yours and you live comfortable for the rest of your life.

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Which comes first?
> 
> dan Rather, "Which [should] come first"?
> 
> ...


The lady in the article has her own money, Sun. And the husband is free to leave if he doesn't like how things are.

Or he could do some work on himself and try to inspire her.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think my wife would say

If you were 99% man / 1% child there would be no problem.


55


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

the lady who wrote this article clearly issued a big FU to her husband by writing it, so hopefully he absconded to someplace tropical and beyond the reach of creditors and is enjoying a daiquiri right now without her

for these over-mothering types, it is NOT about the children, but rather about a need to convince herself she is some hero, when in reality she is just doing normal sh-t that billions of women do every day without fanfare


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Anon1111 said:


> the lady who wrote this article clearly issued a big FU to her husband by writing it, so hopefully he absconded to someplace tropical and beyond the reach of creditors and is enjoying a daiquiri right now without her
> 
> for these over-mothering types, it is NOT about the children, but rather about a need to convince herself she is some hero, when in reality she is just doing normal sh-t that billions of women do every day without fanfare


Hopefully the lady in the article doesn't really exist and the article was only written to get a reaction out of readers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Steve1000 said:


> Hopefully the lady in the article doesn't really exist and the article was only written to get a reaction out of readers.


Sadly I knew a woman exactly like her, years ago.

She couldn't have children so she had two dogs she lavished her love and attention on.

She didn't like her bathroom to be messed up so she made her husband have a stand up wash at the kitchen sink as he was not allowed to use the bath. Ever.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Some time in the future.
> 
> "Well, husband the children have gone. Why not take me out for that lunch, now?
> 
> ...


Is this because women these days are juggling too much & cannot handle the stress of it all? 

There is no way I could work full/part time, have a good sex life & then raise 3 young kids plus the dog. 

Even when working full-time, I wasn't married, sex with my now husband, I didn't even think about it, I forgot about sex. 
I'm lucky he married me really. 

I don't work full time these days, I'm a better wife for it & will be a better potential mother. 

Is that sexist? No it's sacrifice, in order for inner peace & happiness. 
This "we can do it all, us women" is not feasible. 

I think we might see the next generation bite back against previous feminist ideals. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> The lady in the article has her own money, Sun. And the husband is free to leave if he doesn't like how things are.
> 
> Or he could do some work on himself and try to inspire her.


Yes he can...leave....fall......from the.....Family tree.

His leaving leaf is probably stuck in mid-flight....Family tree sap binds him....tis' a long Garden Spider-like, silken string he hangs from. Waving to an fro, in the Summer Breeze.

DH cannot inspire Mum, the sequential lessons [below] are un-learned.

Know thyself...Inspire thyself...Inspire others. 

One cannot inflate a balloon of a wife, if he has no wind.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Sadly I knew a woman exactly like her, years ago.
> 
> She couldn't have children so she had two dogs she lavished her love and attention on.
> 
> She didn't like her bathroom to be messed up so she made her husband have a stand up wash at the kitchen sink as he was not allowed to use the bath. Ever.


Sorry Matt...I did not have the moral strength to hit the "like" button.

Moral fiber? I added that to my cereal this morning. Gives me a "Stand Up" Constitutional day at 1776 Washington Ave.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Yes he can...leave....fall......from the.....Family tree.
> 
> His leaving leaf is probably stuck in mid-flight....Family tree sap binds him....tis' a long Garden Spider-like, silken string he hangs from. Waving to an fro, in the Summer Breeze.
> 
> ...


Inspire herself for what?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jld said:


> Inspire herself for what?


 @jld quote:



> The lady in the article has her own money, Sun. And the husband is free to leave if he doesn't like how things are.
> 
> Or he could do some work on himself and try to inspire her.



Inspire her for what?...beats me, she is self inspired, self absorbed, self-ish. 

But not evil. 

She is purposely [very busy] and not receptive. She needs his presence and working resolve. Not his intimacy....sad.

I'm done with this thread. The Bobbling bobbins have frayed the string.
















|


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

We know some women do this. The question I have always wondered is why some men tolerate this. How does it get to the point where you go from priority one to somewhere behind everything else I'm priority. This happend to me and I still don't know exactly when or where things shifted ..I just know it did. Slowly over time I'm sure. 

I do know one thing, we teach people how to treat us. We can't control others behavior but we can control what we do about it.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> I think this article was posted here a while back, or something very similar. The lady is an assclown and deserves to be divorced


The guy she married to is a stooge and he will be until he gets off his dead, wishful thinking azz and changes it from stooge to ex-husband. I'm either going to be the lead dog or I'm going to be running at large looking for another sled to hook up at the front of.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> beats me, she is self inspired, self absorbed, self-ish.
> 
> But not evil.
> 
> ...


Seeing himself as a victim will not empower him, Sun.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder if this is a generational or cultural thing, I'm not getting it. Father to two boys (one with a mental disability) and while my wife is a great mother, she was my wife first and she sees it as such. Raising our sons is a team effort, she knows that we have to be husband & wife as well as mom & dad. 

I'm sorry so many guys are experiencing something different. Rather than anecdotal examples, it would be interesting to see a study done that provides a trend difference. Just wondering how widespread this phenomenon actually is. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

just got it 55 said:


> I think my wife would say
> 
> If you were 99% man / 1% child there would be no problem


That's the first thing I thought of when I read the article. It sounds like this guy is content to let her do most of the income-earning AND the childcare AND the housework. He can't possibly be surprised that she has no time and energy left to be much of a wife. If he's only doing 1% of the parenting and leaving the other 99% to her, he's chosen this arrangement as much as she has.

If he wants to take her away for a weekend, he has to do more than just express a wish for it and assume she'll work out the details. HE has to be the one to do all the arrangements for the children.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hopeful Cynic said:


> That's the first thing I thought of when I read the article. It sounds like this guy is content to let her do most of the income-earning AND the childcare AND the housework. He can't possibly be surprised that she has no time and energy left to be much of a wife. If he's only doing 1% of the parenting and leaving the other 99% to her, he's chosen this arrangement as much as she has.
> 
> If he wants to take her away for a weekend, he has to do more than just express a wish for it and assume she'll work out the details. HE has to be the one to do all the arrangements for the children.


Damn. Wrong thread. Thanks, JLD!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> We only have her word, the word of a cheater, to confirm what type of a man her husband is.


Where does it say she is a cheater?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jld said:


> Where does it say she is a cheater?


Wrong thread. Dang!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Why didn't this woman just have one kid; so she would still have time left for her husband?


I can't imagine this; what adult wants their primary emotional relationship to be with children?

And I bet it SUCKS for the kids. Mommy hovering over everything they do. Dad no more than wallpaper really.


My parents were not involved parents. That's not good for the most part.

But accidentally, they did something right. They got us out of the way as much as possible; out 'til midnight during summer vacations playing hide and seek in the street. Sent to our rooms when they had parties;'cause this is for grown-ups.

Yes, it was selfish of them; it was so they could drink, smoke pot and have loud sex in their room without us around.

But I think we start to learn to be independent as kids, if our parents let us alone some of the time.

And when we got shuffled off to our rooms, we got up to all kind of sh.t behind their backs; another pleasure of childhood. >


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thing that jumped out at me was the strong undercurrent of financial resentment at being the prime breadwinner.

Interestingly she comments about being determined to pay in full for oldest sons college 'if it kills her' and then remarks how she spends a ton of money on the kids for Christmas and almost nothing on her H.

I no longer believe the surveys of higher earning women. Those surveys say it's the husbands who have an issue with it. 

But is the issue - the money - or getting kicked entirely off the priority queue? 





notmyrealname4 said:


> Why didn't this woman just have one kid; so she would still have time left for her husband?
> 
> 
> I can't imagine this; what adult wants their primary emotional relationship to be with children?
> ...


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

MEM2020 said:


> Thing that jumped out at me was the strong undercurrent of financial resentment at being the prime breadwinner.
> 
> Interestingly she comments about being determined to pay in full for oldest sons college 'if it kills her' and then remarks how she spends a ton of money on the kids for Christmas and almost nothing on her H.
> 
> ...


It's the emotional and verbal put downs, and the wastage of money of immediate gratification, as well as the expectation to be constantly thankful for her majesty. 
Yes my first wife had higher income than I did (she was in the banking sector) ... and she spent more than both us earned


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

You might want to Google "Christina Vercelletto" and read some of her articles and her bio to get a more complete picture of who she is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

jld said:


> She has her own money and has invested in her children's lives. That might be a more profitable investment for some women.


Wow, I never thought I would see you write anything anywhere near this cold.:surprise::frown2:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> Wow, I never thought I would see you write anything anywhere near this cold.:surprise::frown2:


Does it sound cold?

To me it just sounds like reality. But it is true that reality is not necessarily warm and comforting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

When the wife is the bread winner, 9 times out of 10 she is still expected to fulfill the majority of the duties involving the kids (activities, school enrollment, doctor visits, etc.). Since the husband always out earned the wife traditionally, this was always expected. This is why most women run themselves ragged while their husbands who are stay at homes tend to look to her to make the decisions. He becomes another child who needs attention, doesn't plan anything and look to her for validation and approval.

This is why statistics show that these marriages are rocky, not because of the failure of feminism but the failure of society to train and socialize men to step it up in the domestic realm. Everything is done so women will be discouraged from working those extra hours because they know that hubby won't pick up the slack and will bombard her with requests, questions and attention the minute she arrives home. It is really like working two jobs, men never had to deal with this when returning home from work in the past. His dinner was done, clean house, kids ready for bed and slippers were placed by his chair with his favorite drink waiting for him.

Until society finally trains men and boys to accept domestic duties as well husbands will continue to be placed on the back burner.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

I find it ironic that this woman, although having good intentions, may be raising her son to be just like his father. There seems to be wide discrepancy in what parents feel they "owe" their children. Children need to make their own way in life lest they mature and not know how to. Then, when faced with even the slightest hardship, they are not prepared and crumble. This country became great as we all struggled and worked hard, now, with things being so easy, things are not so great. Adversity and hardship build character, how will that character be built without it?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Xenote said:


> that could have been written by my wife, is it any wonder now that the kids are in college, that there is love but there is no lust or passion left in me. there i am an empty vessel, and now she wonders why i do not want to touch her, and my answer is when you have beaten down for decades with phases like, not now, maybe later, maybe tomorrow maybe next week....stop being selfish, my god is that what you always think about....everything that was in me that desired her is dead.


why do you stay?


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

techmom said:


> When the wife is the bread winner, 9 times out of 10 she is still expected to fulfill the majority of the duties involving the kids (activities, school enrollment, doctor visits, etc.). Since the husband always out earned the wife traditionally, this was always expected. This is why most women run themselves ragged while their husbands who are stay at homes tend to look to her to make the decisions. He becomes another child who needs attention, doesn't plan anything and look to her for validation and approval.
> 
> This is why statistics show that these marriages are rocky, not because of the failure of feminism but the failure of society to train and socialize men to step it up in the domestic realm. Everything is done so women will be discouraged from working those extra hours because they know that hubby won't pick up the slack and will bombard her with requests, questions and attention the minute she arrives home. It is really like working two jobs, men never had to deal with this when returning home from work in the past. His dinner was done, clean house, kids ready for bed and slippers were placed by his chair with his favorite drink waiting for him.
> 
> Until society finally trains men and boys to accept domestic duties as well husbands will continue to be placed on the back burner.




What you describe sounds like a nightmare for a working woman whose H assumes the domestic role.

I feel I have to say that my husband is not like what you describe. He is very neat and orderly. More than me by a long shot.

It's interesting though, he did spend a long time alone, starting in his late teens; so if he didn't do the laundry, or the dishes etc. etc., it wouldn't have gotten done.


I was basically the live-in-maid in the home of my mom/stepfather, from about the age of 11 onwards.

So I determined that when I "grew-up" NO-ONE was gonna make me clean the frickin' house, but ME >


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Xenote said:


> And when my daughters get married i will get up during the toast and remind both of them that a marriage only works when both of you first and foremost put each other before anyone else, because without that how could you possibly raise children to understand what a loving relationship means, when actions do not follow words. and if my wife gets upset too bad, judgement day is here and someone has to stop the cycle.


Actions speak louder than words. So if they see you putting up with such cruelty, then your words will mean very little.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

VladDracul said:


> The guy she married to is a stooge and he will be until he gets off his dead, wishful thinking azz and changes it from stooge to ex-husband. I'm either going to be the lead dog or I'm going to be running at large looking for another sled to hook up at the front of.


"If you're not the lead dog, the view never changes."


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

tech-novelist said:


> Actions speak louder than words. So if they see you putting up with such cruelty, then your words will mean very little.


Isn't that the point, we try to ensure each generation that proceeds us, to be better than we were, to not make the same mistakes of the past. Sure perhaps not every one will get it but some will and they will lead others.

If you don't start somewhere then you go nowhere.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I just read the article, having originally opined solely on the title. What a load of BS. She does not have to obsess about money to the degree she does. The poor guy! He is married to a mental case.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> She didn't like her bathroom to be messed up so she made her husband have a stand up wash at the kitchen sink as he was not allowed to use the bath. Ever.


Lucky for her that she was able to find a husband with low enough self-esteem to tolerate it. :|


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

A lot of people disagree but I, and many others including therapists, think that you have to put your husband/wife relationship first over all other relationships including parent/child. I'm not saying neglect your children but your spouse comes first. That's your relationship that has to last a lifetime. Children are fleeting. They'll grow up and go get their own relationships. It's why so many new empty nester's get divorced within the first two years after the kids leave.

The grass is never greener on the other side, it's greener where you water it. You have to "water" the husband/wife relationship.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm. My wife and I are both 30. We are raising two girls, a seven year old with ADD and a 16 year old with a whole host of emotional issues from growing up with a meth addict. 

I am gone half the time traveling around the country and world for my job. My wife runs our Snap-On franchise. She works about 12 hours a day on weekdays, and about 6 hours on the weekends. 

We still find time to have sex pretty much every day and night we are together, and we still find time to take our girls out and do stuff nearly every weekend. For instance, tonight I am building a little fort in our youngests room and will be watching a Disney movie with her in it. After that, fooling around with wife. This saturday, I'm taking our oldest out to watch suicide squad. She is going to cosplay it up. I'll probably dress up too because I know she would fvcking love it. 

Later that night, I am taking my wife and oldest out to play pokemon go. They love the game. Our youngest will be staying with her nana. 

Friday night, I am camping out by our pond with the youngest, however. We will spend the night roasting marshmallows and hunting spiders. She loves being able to spot them by their eye shine.

I'm willing to bet that the mother who wrote that article finds her life far less fulfilling than my wife finds hers. 

I kinda feel pity for her. She just doesn't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

As'laDain said:


> Hmm. My wife and I are both 30. We are raising two girls, a seven year old with ADD and a 16 year old with a whole host of emotional issues from growing up with a meth addict.
> 
> I am gone half the time traveling around the country and world for my job. My wife runs our Snap-On franchise. She works about 12 hours a day on weekdays, and about 6 hours on the weekends.
> 
> ...


My guess she views her H is nothing more than a necessity at the time in order to procreate. At this point she really has no need for him. She will always find something that needs to be done for the kids that will require her attention. Anything less and she might find herself alone with her H, and confronted with the reality that she is an absolutely $hitty W. Then again, H could take some responsibility for willingly being a doormat.


----------

